# Store Bought Yogurt



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

What is a good brand of store bought yogurt that would have live cultures to use for clabbering? Dannon?

Thanks!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Brand matters little. 

Plain with live cultures is all that matters really..... that's my view


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh good! I was worried that I would have to order something else!

Thanks, Kasilofhome, you've been answering all of my questions!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yea, and I sure hope when I screw up or if others have other ideas or view PLEASE COME FOWARD.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I like Dannon Natural (not the 0% fat). There is nothing in it but milk and the yogurt cultures. But all yogurts have live cultures -- some just add things like cornstarch or gelatin to make it thicker.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Yesterday I made yogurt using Dannon (not fat free). The recipe added per quart of cold milk: 1/4 cup of powdered milk and 2 Tablespoons of honey. It is delicious and thick enough for us. We topped with granola for breakfast.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I've had wonderful results with Stoneyfield plain as a culture starter. I don't add dry milk and still get a thick product--heat milk to 180o, cool to 105-110o before inoculating, incubate at 110o in our Excalibur dehydrator. It's not as tart as what I used to get using Dannon if that's a consideration for those who do like tart yogurt.

I've also been draining the yogurt a bit to make Greek style yogurt and that's so good plain or with herbs for a dip or fruit as a dessert.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I prefer Greek yogurt for a starter. I like the Chobani (sp) brand.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

MDKatie said:


> I prefer Greek yogurt for a starter. I like the Chobani (sp) brand.


Is there a particular reason you prefer inoculating with a Greek style starter?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

cfuhrer said:


> Is there a particular reason you prefer inoculating with a Greek style starter?


Well, it's thicker so I'm adding more yogurt (and cultures) than if I would be adding a regular, thinner yogurt. At least, it seems like that would be true, right? 

And they list 5 different active/live cultures, vs. most yogurts that just say "contains live cultures" or "including L. Acidophilus. 

I just find my yogurt turns out thicker than when I use regular yogurt.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

One of the reasons I like the Stoneyfield is that the carton lists six beneficial bacteria it contains where others just say "active live cultures." I only have Stoneyfield cartons and one from Best Choice for comparison. (I was given a sourdough culture in the Best Choice carton and don't have any others.)


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

MOgal said:


> One of the reasons I like the Stoneyfield is that the carton lists six beneficial bacteria it contains where others just say "active live cultures." I only have Stoneyfield cartons and one from Best Choice for comparison. (I was given a sourdough culture in the Best Choice carton and don't have any others.)


They also add pectin, which I don't really care for (makes the final texture different). I'm not sure if it'd be enough to chance the end product, but I don't buy it because of the pectin.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Nope, I'm not fond of the Stoneyfield to eat as the texture _is_ different from my homemade. I just use it as a starter. 

I'll have to look at the Chiobani in case I can't get the Stoneyfield. We live in the country, nearest town is quite small, selection is limited and I don't remember seeing the Chiobani in the stores. I usually wait to get the Stoneyfield until we need to go to Columbia.

Thanks for the suggestion, Katie.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

MOgal said:


> Nope, I'm not fond of the Stoneyfield to eat as the texture _is_ different from my homemade. I just use it as a starter.
> 
> I'll have to look at the Chiobani in case I can't get the Stoneyfield. We live in the country, nearest town is quite small, selection is limited and I don't remember seeing the Chiobani in the stores. I usually wait to get the Stoneyfield until we need to go to Columbia.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, Katie.


Does Stoneyfield come in single serve sizes? That's mostly why I looked at the Chobani. I have looked at the Stoneyfield to use, but I wouldn't really be interested in eating the rest of the container after I used some as the starter. I guess I could always freeze it!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I buy Brown Cow yogurt and Strauss Family Creamery yogurt. How do I make my own yogurt ?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> I buy Brown Cow yogurt and Strauss Family Creamery yogurt. How do I make my own yogurt ?


Heat milk to 180 degrees (I usually do a half gallon but do occasionally do full gallons). 
Cool to 115 degrees.
Inoculate with 2 Tb starter (I freeze mine in ice cube trays so it's easy to pull out two cubes).
I have heard of people adding honey at this point - though I never have.
Keep milk at 110-120 degrees until yogurt sets up, usually six to eight hours.

The yogurt process is extremely customizable. I do it all in my crockpot, and cool the milk down in an ice bath.

Lots of folks heat on the stove top and maintain temps in ovens, dehydrators, thermoses, coolers, and even yogurt makers.

When it's done I strain it and then flavor it with home made jam or, occasionally, pudding.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

oneraddad, heat a quart of milk to 180o, cool to 110o, mix some of the cooled milk into 2T or so of the yogurt starter to disburse it well into the milk, pour that back into the milk and stir well. Pour the inoculated milk into whatever jars you choose and incubate. I use our dehydrator set at 110o but there are other creative ways to keep a uniform temperature like finding a warm place on top of a water heater, in an insulated chest with water at 110o. Allow to incubate 4-6 hrs until the yogurt is thick. It will thicken more as it cools.

The one time I tried using my CrockPot the temp was too high and it was curdled instead of cultured. It's an older model and I've read that they run hotter than the newer ones with a removable liner.

Katie, I can't remember seeing single serve quantities of Stoneyfield yogurt so I stir it well and freeze it in ice cube trays. Thawed, one cube is enough to inoculate a quart of milk.


Sent before I saw cfuhrer's post. Just goes to show that it's not rocket science to make a good batch of yogurt. Times and temps are flexible within the culture's parameters--you just have to play with it until you get a good product using your equipment!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

MOgal said:


> Katie, I can't remember seeing single serve quantities of Stoneyfield yogurt so I stir it well and freeze it in ice cube trays. Thawed, one cube is enough to inoculate a quart of milk.


Thanks!

I recently picked up a yogurt maker at a yardsale for $4! It makes 8 individual cups, and they have plastic snap on lids. I love it, because I can easily take the individual cups to work with me for breakfast.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

For anyone wishing to start making yogurt, just so you know you don't need a yogurt maker I always just use jars and a heating pad. Some people use a crock pot.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

cfuhrer said:


> Is there a particular reason you prefer inoculating with a Greek style starter?


There are many different starters (bacteria blends) for yogurt. Unfortunately, when buying store bought yogurt as a starter, you don't often get the actual name of the starter, so you just have to base your opinion on taste and limited label information.

If purchasing yogurt starter, you can choose exactly what you want as an end result. For example, in the creamery I worked in, our starter made a naturally sweet, slightly tangy (lemon), naturally thick starter without having to add thickeners.

Is fun to try different starters to see what you like best!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for being so helpful.

Rosalind, where do you get these starters ?


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

A company we often go through is Dairy Connection: http://www.getculture.com/yogurt-culture/


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I take the trays out of our Excalibur dehydrator and set the thermostat for 110o for the incubation time. Right now, the dehydrator is in almost constant use as its intended purpose so no time to make yogurt. With frost threatening tonight, there's more "work" for it to do, too.

Katie, I have a friend who said she'd never considered making yogurt until she found a yogurt maker at a garage sale then she called me to pick my (weak) brain for how-to. Good for you to give it a good home. Great that it can be used for your breakfast on the go.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

MOgal said:


> Katie, I have a friend who said she'd never considered making yogurt until she found a yogurt maker at a garage sale then she called me to pick my (weak) brain for how-to. Good for you to give it a good home. Great that it can be used for your breakfast on the go.


I started making yogurt by borrowing my sister's quart yogurt maker, but she needed it back. I just never got around to making it in jars in the oven, or in the crock pot. I have been wanting to find a decent yogurt maker, but they easily go for $30 and up...so this was a nice surprise for me!


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried dehydrating their own yogurt starter? You know. Like how you can dehydrwte sourdough starter then mix it with water and flour and the next day you have bubbly dough. Has anyone tried this with yogurt?
I make yogurt from store bought yogurt, any organic kind with multiple cultures listd is fine in my book. I usually buy one tub every couple of months and make about a half gallon of yogurt to a gallon depending on the kids demand for it...


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

HillBettyMama said:


> Has anyone tried dehydrating their own yogurt starter?


I can't remember who but someone here "sun dries" yogurt starter.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

cfuhrer said:


> Heat milk to 180 degrees (I usually do a half gallon but do occasionally do full gallons).
> Cool to 115 degrees.
> Inoculate with 2 Tb starter (I freeze mine in ice cube trays so it's easy to pull out two cubes).
> I have heard of people adding honey at this point - though I never have.
> Keep milk at 110-120 degrees until yogurt sets up, usually six to eight hours.



Here is a time-saving tip that I have used to make yogurt, kefir and buttermilk:

The whole purpose of heating the milk to 180 degrees is to pasteurize it to give the yogurt starter a good chance of success by eliminating the "bad bugs." I can skip this step entirely IF I use an unopened container of fresh store-bought milk (which is pasteurized of course). Before using it I allow it to sit on the counter for a couple of hours to allow it to come to room temperature. It is not opened until just before I am ready to add the starter culture. 

Works for me and mine!


.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I just tried the cooler method for the first time today. I had some excess milk after filling the jars of the yogurt maker, so I filled a pint jar and put it in a little Igloo cooler with hot water. I only had to change the water once time in the 10 hours. It turned out great!


----------



## j_maki (Feb 23, 2010)

Yep my wife just uses a cooler also and it always turns out. No need to purchase a maker just a waste of money and one more thing wasting space in the house.


----------

